
Presumi on ProductHunt: Changing the way you apply for jobs - presumi
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/presumi-2-0#comment-271492
======
presumi
We have a brand new version of Presumi (literally - we remade everything!) and
it comes with some hot new features:

\- Analytics arrive in Presumi instantly \- Interact with employers using the
Presumi Sidebar \- Get email reminders for deadlines and interviews \- Manage
multiple resumes \- Measure your employability over longer periods of time \-
See how long your resume in viewed for

Also, if you want to upgrade, use the referral code "hackernews" to get 25%
off forever on any plan!

Lastly, if you're a recruiter and like what we're doing, you should check out:
[https://presumi.com/employers](https://presumi.com/employers)

